# The Frank Method



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Discussion in another thread about using the "Frank Method" to fill a bowl, so I thought I'd post a thread with the link...just in case anyone was wondering what is was and/or where to find it.

*Frank Method Part 1*

*Frank Method Part 2*

*Frank Method Part 3*

p


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Blaylock said:


> Discussion in another thread about using the "Frank Method" to fill a bowl, so I thought I'd post a thread with the link...just in case anyone was wondering what is was and/or where to find it.


The Frank Method changed my life!

(well, thats a bit extreme but it really is worth learning)


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

once again blaylock to the rescue.
_
you must spread some reputation around before giving it to BlayLock again._


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for that! You read my mind; been meaning to look those up again, as I rarely use this method, but have been wanting to try it again this past week for some reason...

Edit--I also got the "you must spread some rep around before giving it to blaylock again."


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm relatively new on the pipe and never tried the Frank method before. I was just happy to get this thing to light up and stay lit p

I read about it a while ago and found the bookmark last night, before I saw this thread. This morning had a few spare minutes and proceeded to "massage" the baccy in, and later enjoy a nice long cool smoke ala Frank style.

It does work, and the science behind it is logical. Normally we jam tobacco into the bowl and that results in uneven pressure, ergo uneven burn. Allowing the shreds of tobacco to "fit" evenly by the massaging action - it does make sense that each bit will fall into place with equal spacing, equal aeration, and equal pressure. Lighting was easier than the traditional packing method (without a torch, just a zippo) which surprised me. Then again the choice of tobacco probably helped (GLP Monty).

Personally, I found the flavor to be equal to the normal packing method. It did burn better and only needed 3 tamps and 3 relights (1/3 bowl each time) - and its really funny how the tamper just dropped through the burnt ash. The pipe did stay cool, but again Monty always burns cool. The burn time was 90 minutes, but I usually get 90 minutes a bowl on this pipe, so it was normal for me.

It did appear that more tobacco went into the bowl, but its hard to judge since its such a messy process to load. Thats one bad thing, you need time and work space to load up Frank style - you can't do it in the car or when mobile. There is also a risk of rim charring since you end up with baccy to the brim. I prefer to leave it an eighth of an inch below the rim to avoid damage.

On the plus side its better when driving or otherwise busy, as you do not need to fuss with the tamper/relights as much. Once lit it just keeps going and going and going like that pink bunny.

I may try it with another baccy, especially a finicky blend to see if it works out better with it. But usually I really don't have the time to either load this way, or handle a 90 minute smoke (need half or three quarter bowls).


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

RJpuffs said:


> It did appear that more tobacco went into the bowl, but its hard to judge since its such a messy process to load. Thats one bad thing, you need time and work space to load up Frank style - you can't do it in the car or when mobile. There is also a risk of rim charring since you end up with baccy to the brim. I prefer to leave it an eighth of an inch below the rim to avoid damage.
> 
> I may try it with another baccy, especially a finicky blend to see if it works out better with it. But usually I really don't have the time to either load this way, or handle a 90 minute smoke (need half or three quarter bowls).


Ya know, I tend to use a modified Frank method exactly for some of the reasons you state.

Instead of going thru the whole thing, I modify as follows...

Pick a wad with thumb and 3 fingers sized so that it's about the height of the bowl and a bit larger than the inside diameter. It's fine if tobacco is hanging from this wad, it does not need to be clean. START to jam this wad in the bowl and then twist as you push. With very little practice you will end up with the wad sliding in tightly but not getting jammed. It sort of elongates as you go. Now what's left above the rim can be quickly pushed down using thumb and forefinger pinched together. This pretty much pushes around the edges. You end up with a bowl that is full but not JAM PACKED full. And usually there will be a good 1/4 between the tobacco and the bottom of the bowl. So now your tobac is below the rim, the majority of it (especially the top) is packed nicely, there is air chamber below and it's not really a full bowl...therefore a bit shorter smoke. About 3/4 way thru this smoke one of your tamps will collapse that last 1/4 bowl into the bottom of the pipe. Nice clean, dry smoke.

worth a try


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

tzilt said:


> The Frank Method changed my life!
> 
> (well, thats a bit extreme but it really is worth learning)


:tpd:

Yes, Frank method makes life golden.


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree that this method can be tough to do when on the go but anytime I am sitting down for a relaxing bowl I use this method. Thanks for posting the video links!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

denverdog said:


> I agree that this method can be tough to do when on the go ....... !


Packing pipe while driving with knee, hmm.....


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

jkorp said:


> Packing pipe while driving with knee, hmm.....


Only at stop lights of course... p


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

EvanS said:


> Ya know, I tend to use a modified Frank method exactly for some of the reasons you state.
> 
> Instead of going thru the whole thing, I modify as follows...
> 
> ...


Ah, the air-in-the-bottom ploy. I'm really a klutz and bang into things a lot (pipe and myself) - I may jostle the floating plug and collapse it halfway. But worth a try when I'm sitting still (that don't happen often) :hn


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I modify the Frank method too. I gravity fill the bowl and slap the side to get it settled down a bit, add a little more with a light tamp, sprinkle on the top and then light it the way Frank does. Sometimes I use the stuff part of the method only. You just have to adjust your technique to the length and cut of the tabak.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I modify the Frank method too. I gravity fill the bowl and slap the side to get it settled down a bit, add a little more with a light tamp, sprinkle on the top and then light it the way Frank does. Sometimes I use the stuff part of the method only. You just have to adjust your technique to the length and cut of the tabak.


This is just about exactly what I do and it gives me a nice smoke every time. I gravity feed the bowl til it's overflowing by about maybe half an inch (tobacco is loose and gravity fed only at this point). I then sort of pinch the overflowing part and softly push it down into the bowl til level... Light it and puff for maybe 30 seconds, then tamp and light.

This gives a nice draw, smokes smoothly and is easy to do.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I may have to change my earlier opinion on le' Frank method. I had another Frank'ed smoke this morning - McClelland VA Woods in a new Bjarne (not much cake). This combo has burned pretty hot all the time I've been trying to break it in (normal load). However, this morning it was a cool smoke - lack of cake and all, after Frank loading. And I realized one more thing - I'm up at 5am every day, and given the time consuming Frank loading process, I had loaded the pipe and put it into my car at that time - but didn't smoke it till 8am. So for an over dried "hot" smoker, that is pretty amazing that it smoked cool! The flavor was comparable to normal load, but again, as it was over dried it may have diluted the flavor as well.

I'm going to do a fresh load and smoke the Frank way now. That should be interesting.


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm also using a modified Frank Method. This is a great way to pack a pipe! Thanks for the links!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

OK so now I'm a fully convinced convert. Yesterday I had a bowl of McCl VA Woods packed the normal way. Then later last night a bowl of the same packed the Frank method. The "normal" packing resulted in a hotter pipe, in some layers - with a corresponding variance in flavor through the bowl. The Frank bowl, consistent taste throughout - and cooler. Additionally the ash by Frank is more "woven" and thus more resistant to wind (and motion) - and doesn't need to be tamped much. And the Frank method stays lit for an absurdly long time, you can walk away from it and come back after a wee wee and its burning at just the perfect temp.

Right now trying Frank method with GLP Fillmore - ahhhh. I was worried about the broken flake puffing up and choking, but nope, burns perfectly. Can even put down the pipe to type this, puff after a few minutes, still lit!

Worked well for SG FVF this afternoon as well, unfortunately wife was in nag mode and I didn't enjoy the bowl. Will try it again tomorrow, sans the nagging, and see how it works with a "full flake".


----------



## deckard (Jun 8, 2008)

I've a question abt the Frank method...I've tried it twice and the draw is cool and flavourful. However, there seems to be a lot of "air" mixed with the smoke compared to the triple tamp method (i.e. son-mother-father). This means that I get less smoke by breathing in lightly and consequently have to relight the bowl more times (or puff more furiously). I re-lit about 4 times while smoking my medium-sized corncob. In contrast, when I use the triple tamp method, I relight about twice; the bowl burns hotter but I can draw more smoke with less effort. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't wait to try this method once I'm done breaking my new pipe in


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

deckard said:


> I've a question abt the Frank method...I've tried it twice and the draw is cool and flavourful. However, there seems to be a lot of "air" mixed with the smoke compared to the triple tamp method (i.e. son-mother-father). This means that I get less smoke by breathing in lightly and consequently have to relight the bowl more times (or puff more furiously). I re-lit about 4 times while smoking my medium-sized corncob. In contrast, when I use the triple tamp method, I relight about twice; the bowl burns hotter but I can draw more smoke with less effort. Am I doing something wrong?


You're may be under-loading the bowl. Try a larger pinch when you crown the bowl. And be patient with the thumb massaging to get the stuff in properly. When finished, you should be able to invert the bowl and nothing will fall out. When correctly loaded, that pipe will not go out for a loooong time, even if you walk away from it p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Good post. It is the painless pack.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'll have to give this a try with my next bowl. Someone at my B&M recommended this too.


----------



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

I've tried the method a couple of times and like it alot. I smoke in fits. That is I'll smoke regular for a week then stop for a week or more. The regular method of packing a 1/3 of a bowl at a time takes practice and I've noticed that you need to adjust it to the type of tobac you packing. I haven't had this problem with the Frank method. I just let gravity work then a pinch on top. But I do make a bigger mess!

Thanks for the links. very helpful.

p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I tried the Frank method for the second time tonight and have noticed it works wonderfully, except when I get down to about the last third of the bowl, at which point I really struggle to keep the thing lit. What could be causing this, assuming that it burns well and fairly evenly for the first two -thirds?


----------



## houseofreggae (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been using the Frank method for a week now and I have no intention on going back to the old packing method. For one, it takes less time to pack (though it is messier as stated), and secondly I have to puff and/or re-light less than ever.

One note that's worth mentioning is my burn pattern in the bowl. Not sure if it's because I'm not using a "torch" lighter, but when I dump the ashes after 10min or so, I notice the tobac has burned into a funnel shape from top to bottom. This leaves a thin unburnt layer of tobacco gradually increasing in thickness from the rim to the unsmoked portion. 

I may need to tamp more with this method or buy a torch lighter for comparison of the intial light, but overall I'm very satisfied with it.


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

volum said:


> I tried the Frank method for the second time tonight and have noticed it works wonderfully, except when I get down to about the last third of the bowl, at which point I really struggle to keep the thing lit. What could be causing this, assuming that it burns well and fairly evenly for the first two -thirds?


Sometimes I have the same issue. For me it really depends on the type of tobac I use. This happens a lot with Flake tobacs I find. I still have to light less with this one than with any other packing method.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

volum said:


> I tried the Frank method for the second time tonight and have noticed it works wonderfully, except when I get down to about the last third of the bowl, at which point I really struggle to keep the thing lit. What could be causing this, assuming that it burns well and fairly evenly for the first two -thirds?


I used to have that problem with any packing method. Never figured out if it was lack of cake down there, hotter temperature as the tobacco is more dry or more damp (depending) or what. These days when it starts to die down I do a series of short draws and blows to fan the tabak to the edges. Works really well for the most part


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Hey Justin,

I understand that practice makes perfect with the Frank method, and that supposedly it gets easier to keep it lit all the way to the bottom of the bowl.

Also, if you watch all three vids you see he's using a torch lighter...


----------



## mcdevster (May 31, 2008)

wow.. coolest and most even smoke i have experienced.. thanks for posting this. Even with slight modifications when not using a torch - still good results.


----------



## joshmickelson (Jul 8, 2008)

So in that last month, I have been doing the frank method. I really enjoy the way the bowl burns, and how it is rather "maintenance free". I have encountered one problem, however, and perhaps you guys could offer some advice. I have been getting considerable more particles coming through the mouthpiece and onto my tongue when I draw on my pipe. When I pull them out of my mouth, they look like ash rather than un-burned tobacco. It is rather unpleasant, any suggestions? I was thinking maybe I am either being too aggressive on my draws, or not packing the base layer of my bowl tight enough.


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

Just waned to show my appreciation for reposting these links! I used the Frank method for my second bowl (ever), and while not a perfect pack, once I got it going, it just wouldn't stop! I think I'll use this method as my primary method, especially for times when multiple relights would best be avoided.


----------



## Ormonster (Jan 29, 2007)

Today was my fourth bowl, and I decided to use the new cob I got from Frenchy. I broke out my new tin of Mac Baren Vanilla Cream. Always before I was constantly re-lighting and I went through a couple boxes of matches.. very frustrating :hn

I tried the frank method today and holy crap.. I only used 4 matches instead of half a box.. woohoo. That really built my confidence and I thoroughly enjoyed being able to just sit back, watch the tube and enjoy my pipe. Amazing. p


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

mcdevster said:


> wow.. coolest and most even smoke i have experienced...





GreatBonsai said:


> ... once I got it going, it just wouldn't stop!





Ormonster said:


> I tried the frank method today and holy crap..I thoroughly enjoyed being able to just sit back, watch the tube and enjoy my pipe. Amazing. p


"Life is good" 

.


----------



## Ormonster (Jan 29, 2007)

:r It looks like an infomercial. :r


----------

